# HELP! I need some advice!!!



## skopeloschef (Oct 7, 2004)

I decided to take the plunge and go to culinary school. I am a spanish citizen so I can go to school here in Spain much cheaper than going to the US. HOWEVER....I have been excepted to a school in Bilbao which requires the students to work half day in local restaurants for the 2 year period.....no pay.THer is also mandatory work on the weekends. Basically no life for 2 years. Is this a blessing or a curse? The schools in Switzerland all provide experience THEN a paid 6 month internship in a restaurant. Also the school says its preparing comme and demi chefs.....there is no diploma.... no Cordon Blue certificate. Is that enough? Is the 2 year commitment worth it? Switzerland is looking like a good option if I can come up with the money. Please give me input


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ask for a small list of graduating students and give them a call to see how they feel.


----------

